
Smartphones set to become the fastest spreading technology in human history - SkippyZA
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/129058-smartphones-set-to-become-the-fastest-spreading-technology-in-human-history
======
nivertech
So wrong, it took more than a decade. Or they need to invent some new word for
devices like iOS/Android, because "smartphone" predates them.

NVIDIA for example invented a word "superphone", for devices using Tegra3 SoC.

------
tseabrooks
Just bad reporting. Despite what the world might like to believe smart phones
existed before the iPhone, before 2007. Really, as early as 2000.

Just as an example, windows mobile was really terrible. But it did provide a
web browser, data connection, installable apps, email, calendar, etc.. in your
pocket.. on your phone.

It was expensive and Apple certainly did it better... but this articles
metrics are disingenuous as hell.

~~~
pavlov
Indeed.

The first commercial smartphone was introduced in 1996:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_9000_Communicator>

The Ericsson R380 from the year 2000 was the first to look more like a modern
smartphone with a full-front touchscreen:
<http://www.gsmarena.com/ericsson_r380-195.php>

~~~
RichClaxton
I actually worked on the 9000 Communicator when I worked for Geoworks in the
UK, many moons ago.

We also worked on the Seiko Epson locatio, phone with PDA browser and GPS all
in 1998, <http://www.knorbury.co.uk/locatio.gif>

------
cognivore
So the fastest adopted technology in human history is one that allows us to
yak incessantly, send banal ill grammared missives to each other, generate
fart noises, and watch videos of kitties doing silly things. The future is
going to be so awesome.

I see TV is a close 2nd there, so you know, there's a pattern here.

